# INTJ or ENTJ



## bubbamamma (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm having trouble determining whether I'm INTJ or ENTJ. Can you guys outline the differences between the two?


----------



## DreamWithinADream (Feb 12, 2012)

INTJs are introverted and ENTJs are extroverted.


----------



## bubbamamma (Feb 21, 2012)

Obviously.
What determines whether I am introverted or extroverted? In more detail than the simple "you like being around people vs. you like being alone" answer.


----------



## sanari (Aug 23, 2011)

You need to take a functions order test, because INTJs think very differently from ENTJs. Once you know your function order, you will know your MBTI type. The difference between INTJ and ENTJ is not just introverted/extroverted.


----------



## quadrivium (Nov 6, 2011)

Honestly, I think if you have to ask, you are probably an ENTJ, or at least ambiverted. INTJs are perfectly content to be alone for long periods of time. 
I think one big difference is INTJs are reluctant leaders.


----------



## bubbamamma (Feb 21, 2012)

I have, and my Ni and Te are approximately equal, as are my Se and Fi. They test slightly differently each time, and I get both results on a pretty equal basis.


----------



## bubbamamma (Feb 21, 2012)

That's the thing, though. I don't mind being alone. I've gone days without any actual human contact.
However, I also don't mind being around people, and can live in the "real world" of dealing with people and things for however long I have to.
Neither situation really drains my energy that much.


----------



## sanari (Aug 23, 2011)

Larissa said:


> That's the thing, though. I don't mind being alone. I've gone days without any actual human contact.
> However, I also don't mind being around people, and can live in the "real world" of dealing with people and things for however long I have to.
> Neither situation really drains my energy that much.


The only way to answer the question is this:

Take the test, only taking into account your behavior over the past three months. Only.
Do not include how you see yourself or what you would have done, answer according to what you did.

Only then will your test be accurate.


----------



## Lunarprox (Feb 16, 2012)

I can strongly relate to this. Same issue, ENTJ/INTJ - I've been suggested ENTJ by some people - all the test results points towards INTJ. What to do? Definately have that Te but also an unusual amount of Fi for the ENTJ (generally speaking). Help _us_ out.


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

if you are an ENTJ, Te Ni Se Fi, then the devilish function Fe which is the shadow of the inferior function of Fi, you would not be able to really understand what it means: ENTJ

Fe - EXTRAVERTED FEELING
Connecting and considering others and the group.
The process of extraverted Feeling often involves a desire to connect with (or disconnect from) others and is often evidenced by expressions of warmth (or displeasure) and self-disclosure. The “social graces,” such as being polite, being nice, being friendly, being considerate, and being appropriate, often revolve around the process of extraverted Feeling. Keeping in touch, laughing at jokes when others laugh, and trying to get people to act kindly to each other also involve extraverted Feeling. Using this process, we respond according to expressed or even unexpressed wants and needs of others. We may ask people what they want or need or self-disclose to prompt them to talk more about themselves. This often sparks conversation and lets us know more about them so we can better adjust our behavior to them. Often with this process, we feel pulled to be responsible and take care of others’ feelings, sometimes to the point of not separating our feelings from theirs. We may recognize and adhere to shared values, feelings, and social norms to get along.


If you are an INTJ, Ni Te Fi Se, then the devilish function Si, (shadow of Se) you would not be able to really understand: INTJ

Si - INTROVERTED SENSING
Reviewing and recalling past experiences and seeking detailed data.
Introverted Sensing often involves storing data and information, then comparing and contrasting the current situation with similar ones. The immediate experience or words are instantly linked with the prior experiences, and we register a similarity or a difference—for example, noticing that some food doesn’t taste the same or is saltier than it usually is. Introverted Sensing is also operating when we see someone who reminds us of someone else. Sometimes a feeling associated with the recalled image comes into our awareness along with the information itself. Then the image can be so strong, our body responds as if reliving the experience. The process also involves reviewing the past to draw on the lessons of history, hindsight, and experience. With introverted Sensing, there is often great attention to detail and getting a clear picture of goals and objectives and what is to happen. There can be a oneness with ageless customs that help sustain civilization and culture and protect what is known and long-lasting, even while what is reliable changes.


Here is the info on when a type is stressed how there inferior functions work in a rather disfunctional way:

INTJ: http://personalitycafe.com/intj-articles/76896-recognizing-inferior-function-intj.html

ENTJ: i couldn't find the link, will copy and paste info and post tomorrow....


----------

